# tig-isa



## Qcumber

*Ipinamána ng dátò ang mga púnòng-niyóg niyá sa buóng balangáy at hindî nang tig-isá sa mga táo.* 
= The chieftain had bequeathed his coconut trees to the whole barangáy and not to the people individually.

This sentence is mine
Is the adverbial *nang* before *tig-isá* correct?


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> *Ipinamána ng dátò ang mga púnòng-niyóg niyá sa buóng balangáy at hindî nang tig-isá sa mga táo.*
> = The chieftain had bequeathed his coconut trees to the whole barangáy and not to the people individually.
> 
> This sentence is mine
> Is the adverbial *nang* before *tig-isá* correct?


 Yes, it is correct but I would follow it with *tig-ìisà.*


----------



## kios_01

Hmmm.

What I would have done is:

*Ipinamána ng dátu ang mga púnòng-niyóg niyá sa buóng balangáy* *at hindî nang tig-iisá sa mga táo.*

The one with double "i" refers to a whole lot more people, I think. The one with just one "i" suggests that it only concerned two people. And obviously I didn't see the need for the "nang."


----------



## perfavore

Hi Kios,

Palagày ko dàpat may nang kasì pàrang kùlang ang ìbig sabìhin kung walàng nang. Sa tingìn ko ay _shortcut _ang *nang* pàra ibigày ang kahulugàn ng "*sa paràang*": 

Ipinamàna ng dàtu ang mga pùnong-niyòg niyà sa buòng balàngay at hindi sa paràang tig-iisa sa mga tao.

Anò sa tingìn mo?


----------



## Qcumber

I based my use of adverbial _nang_ on various examples. Here is one of them.
*Ang pálay na pinamuhunánan nang ánim na píso isáng sáko ay matúling maipagbíbilí nang sampúng píso ó higít pá.*
= Rice, that cost six pesos the sack as an investment, could be rapidly sold at ten pesos or more.


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> I based my use of adverbial _nang_ on various examples. Here is one of them.
> *Ang pálay na pinamuhunánan nang ánim na píso isáng sáko ay matúling maipagbíbilí nang sampúng píso ó higít pá.*
> = Rice, that cost six pesos a sack as an investment, could be rapidly sold at ten pesos or more.


 
Hi Qcumber,

I agree with you and that's what I was explaining to Kios. It does function as an adverb there. I even gave him an alternative for *nang *to see why it fits there.


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> Ipinamàna ng dàtu ang mga pùnong-niyòg niyà sa buòng balàngay at hindi sa paràang tig-iisa sa mga tao.


_Sa paraáng_ for _nan_g looks very odd. 
Is it actually used or did you make it up for the occasion?


----------



## perfavore

Hi,

It answers the question, "*In what manner* was/were it/they given?" *Paàno* ipinamigày?
*By way of/through *giving each person one piece. 
*Sa paràang* tìg-iisa ang bawa't tào.


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> It answers the question, "*In what manner* was/were it/they given?" *Paàno* ipinamigày?
> *By way of/through *giving each person one piece.
> *Sa paràang* tìg-iisa ang bawa't tào.


Couldn't the question be? :
Tig-ilán ang paraán niyáng ipinamigáy iyán?


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> Couldn't the question be? :
> Tig-ilán ang paraán niyáng ipinamigáy iyán?



It does not sound like a natural question that way. A better way would be, "Tig-iilan niya ipinamigay ang mga iyan/iyon?"


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> I based my use of adverbial _nang_ on various examples. Here is one of them.
> *Ang pálay na pinamuhunánan nang ánim na píso isáng sáko ay matúling maipagbíbilí nang sampúng píso ó higít pá.*
> = Rice, that cost six pesos the sack as an investment, could be rapidly sold at ten pesos or more.



*Matulin* means _fast_ but it is applied to cars and other modes of transportation. I recommend that you use the general term which is *mabilis*. 

*ay mabilis na maipagbibili ...*


----------



## perfavore

Hi ff,

*Matulin* and *mabilis* are synonyms. There is nothing wrong with using _matulin_ in that sentence.


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> It does not sound like a natural question that way. A better way would be, "Tig-iilan niya ipinamigay ang mga iyan/iyon?"


Why isn't it with the linker?
Tig-iilán niyáng ipinamigáy ang mga iyán.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> *Matulin* means _fast_ but it is applied to cars and other modes of transportation. I recommend that you use the general term which is *mabilis*.
> 
> *ay mabilis na maipagbibili ...*


Francis, my sentence is a quotation from a book written by a Tagalog author. I can retrieve the reference if you want.


----------



## kios_01

perfavore said:


> Hi Kios,
> 
> Palagày ko dàpat may nang kasì pàrang kùlang ang ìbig sabìhin kung walàng nang. Sa tingìn ko ay _shortcut _ang *nang* pàra ibigày ang kahulugàn ng "*sa paràang*":
> 
> Ipinamàna ng dàtu ang mga pùnong-niyòg niyà sa buòng balàngay at hindi sa paràang tig-iisa sa mga tao.
> 
> Anò sa tingìn mo?


 
Hmmm. I dunno. To me it works. With or without the "nang." I guess this is where variation between speakers of the same language comes in.


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> Why isn't it with the linker?
> Tig-iilán niyáng ipinamigáy ang mga iyán.



The linker is not necessary in this kind of construct.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot for your answers. 
Perhaps the problem could be sidestepped by introducing *ay*. 
Tig-iilán ang mga iyán ay ipinamigáy niyá?
Would you [pl.] accept this question?


----------



## perfavore

Sorry, that construct is not acceptable. It has to be, "Tig-iilan ang mga iyan *na* ipinamigay niya?"


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> Sorry, that construct is not acceptable. It has to be, "Tig-iilan ang mga iyan *na* ipinamigay niya?"


Thanks a lot Porfavore.
I'll have to pore over this for some time.


----------



## KayBob

ffrancis said:


> *Matulin* means _fast_ but it is applied to cars and other modes of transportation. I recommend that you use the general term which is *mabilis*.
> 
> *ay mabilis na maipagbibili ...*




Personally, it seems like madali (easy) would actually work better in this situation, medali also used when in reference to being done quick and easily.


----------



## perfavore

KayBob said:


> Personally, it seems like madali (easy) would actually work better in this situation, madali is also used when in reference to being done quick and easily.


 
Yes, I agree it can also be used but as to how much better it is compared to mabilìs and matùlin could be subject to debate. It's correct form would be madalìng = matùling = mabilìs na.


----------



## Qcumber

If the author used *matúlin* instead of *madalî* or *mabilís*, it was probably to insist on the urgency of the deal. Whatever, my thread was on the grammar of *tig-isa*.


----------



## codethorn

Hey guys.. im new here (say HI to the newbie).. 

it was fun checking out how you guys started from a single sentence and ended up with multiple discussions on how the sentence should be translated.. actually tagalog takes up only a limited number of words, and i guess combining those words are the best way to give you a solid definition of what you really want to say..and with that, you'd have to lengthen the sentence even more, now we wouldn't want that would we?..  But since tagalog isn't perfect, we'll have to stick to synonymous  words..  

now back to where we started..



perfavore said:


> Yes, it is correct but I would follow it with *tig-ìisà.*



after the post i have quoted.. the conversation must have ended.. but NO!? you had to complicate things.. Tagalog is a simple language.. and lets keep it that way ^_^..


----------



## Qcumber

codethorn said:


> actually tagalog takes up only a limited number of words


Are you serious? Have you ever had a Tagalog dictionary in your hands?


----------



## perfavore

codethorn said:


> Hey guys.. im new here (say HI to the newbie)..
> 
> actually tagalog takes up only a *limited number of words*,
> 
> after the post i have quoted.. the conversation must have ended.. but NO!? you had to complicate things.. Tagalog is a *simple language*.. and *lets* keep it that way ^_^..


 
Hi Codethorn,

Like Qcumber I disagree that there is a limited number of words in Tagalog as you have seen that matulin, mabilis and madali can all be used in the same context. I don't believe either that there is such a thing as a simple language. Every language has its own complexities and only appears easy to those who were born into it. By the way, there's an apostrophe in *let's* for those still learning English.


----------



## Qcumber

I'd like to test the following with native speakers of Tagalog.
(This sentence is mine.)

Ilán ng mga iyán ang ipinamigáy sa tig-isá sa kanilá?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> I'd like to test the following with native speakers of Tagalog.
> (This sentence is mine.)
> 
> Ilán ng mga iyán ang ipinamigáy sa tig-isá sa kanilá?



_a) Ilan sa mga iyan ang ipinamigay nang tig-isa sa kanila? _
How many of those were given one-piece each? (nang=How they were given?) 

_b) Ilan sa mga iyan ang ipinamigay sa bawat isa sa kanila? _
How many of those were given to each of them? (sa=to each of them) 

Both A and B can be correct, depending on what you mean. 

Suppose a father bought 10 apples for his four kids. He gave one apple each, except to his youngest son to whom he gave two. But he decided to keep the five remaining apples. The four kids decided to eat the apples the next day and laid all of them on the table. 

While they were sleeping, his wife saw all the 10 apples and asks his husband question A:  The answer is three. Three were given one-piece each because he gave two to his youngest son. If you change the question to _tig-dalawa_, the answer is one because the three were only given one each.

If she asks question B, the answer is five, because five of them were already given, but it is not clear how many each one received. You have to ask follow-up questions like who received one and more than one. 

If your question is about tig-isa, it only means one is to one. The ff examples are more common: 

You are three friends and were given three oranges. You will say to each other: _Tig-isa/tag-isa tayo [ng mansanas]_. Let each of us get one orange. 

You are three brothers and your mom gives you four slices of pizza. Your two brothers are not there and you tell your mom, _dalawa akin, tig-isa sila. _


----------



## perfavore

ffrancis said:


> _a) Ilan sa mga iyan ang ipinamigay nang tig-isa sa kanila? _
> How many of those were given one-piece each? (nang=How they were given?) How many of those were given piece by piece to them?
> 
> _b) Ilan sa mga iyan ang ipinamigay sa bawa't isa sa kanila? _
> How many of those were given to each of them? (sa=to each of them)
> 
> Both A and B can be correct, depending on what you mean.
> 
> Suppose a father bought 10 apples for his four kids. He gave one apple each, except to his youngest son to whom he gave two. But he decided to keep the five remaining apples. The four kids decided to eat the apples the next day and laid all of them on the table.
> 
> You are three friends and were given three oranges. You will say to each other: _Tig-isa/tag-isa tayo [ng mansanas/kahel]_. Let each of us get one orange.
> 
> You are three brothers and your mom gives you four slices of pizza. Your two brothers are not there and you tell your mom, _dalawa akin, tig-isa sila. _


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> I'd like to test the following with native speakers of Tagalog.
> (This sentence is mine.)
> 
> Ilán ng mga iyán ang ipinamigáy sa nang tig-isá sa kanilá?


----------



## epistolario

Thanks for the correction, perfavore.  Anyway, both forms are accepted by _Leo James English's_ bilingual dictionary: 

*bawa't *
*bawat *

And modern Tagalog grammar books state that the traditional contraction for *bawa't*, *nguni't*, *subali't *do not apply anymore as they are already considered one word: *bawat, ngunit, subalit*. 

What I'm not sure of are my English translations and I encourage Qcumber to also correct my English even for minor errors.     

Regarding my _suggestions_, I base them on what I hear and what sounds correct. In fact, when I listen to other Tagalog dialects, sometimes, they don't sound natural to me. When I suggested *mabilis* for *matulin*, I was not even sure because I hear _matulin_ only applied to transportation. I am also learning some European languages and I observe that sometimes, synonyms are not interchangeable; that is, they are applied in specific cases. So, I imagined that if _Oxford_ or _Collins_ created a bilingual dictionary for Tagalog, the entry for _fast_ might appear this way: 

*fast* ADJ _*1a*_ (GENERAL) mabilis *b* [transportation] matulin  _*2*_ (=easy) madali 

But it's just my imagination. You may disagree by saying that _matulin_ is also a general term and you can say: 

_matulin siyang kumain
matulin siyang magsalita 
matulin niyang tinapos ang eksamen _

They may be correct but I haven't heard them within Metro Manila...


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> _a) Ilan sa mga iyan ang ipinamigay nang tig-isa sa kanila?  = _How many of those were given one-piece each? (nang=How they were given?)
> _b) Ilan sa mga iyan ang ipinamigay sa bawat isa sa kanila? = _How many of those were given to each of them? (sa=to each of them)
> Both A and B can be correct, depending on what you mean.


Very interesting. In other words, *nang* introduces the adverbial of manner _tig-isá_ in (a), whereas _sa_ introduces the dative complement _báwat isá sa kanilá_ in (b). 
Thanks a lot.


----------

